# CHRONO TRIGGER DS!!! OOOOOOHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

> FEATURES
> 
> — A masterpiece with an engaging and unparalleled storyline, leading to the discovery of multiple epic conclusions to a journey that transcends time
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 2, 2008)

I just came...

Oh yah, here's the Shonen Jump blurb (anyone have the full scan?) -


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

*OMFGBBQ!! IJCFG!!!*

This is fucking *awesome* news!


----------



## GsG (Jul 2, 2008)

"Donkey Show is beyond god like"


----------



## Akuma (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol awesome. Wait if its the same exact game It might not be so awesome.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jul 2, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT AJDSDLKJVLFNDL::LJ~!@!#NEPOUHR)(UGH)R(PHJOSDN

I'M FUCKING SCREAMING FOR JOY RIGHT NOW. ._.;


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2008)

MY DREAM HAS COME TRUE!!!!


----------



## MueTai (Jul 2, 2008)

Is this a good RPG or something? I've never played a Chrono Trigger game. What consoles were the previous ones on?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Is this a good RPG or something? I've never played a Chrono Trigger game. What consoles were the previous ones on?



The SNES my friend.


----------



## Batman (Jul 2, 2008)

Very cool. I'm glad they're spreading this classic around as much as possible.

@MueTai

Was also a Playstion 1 port.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 2, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Is this a good RPG or something? I've never played a Chrono Trigger game. What consoles were the previous ones on?




SNES, and Yes its a very good RPG.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 2, 2008)

That was me just now when I saw the link/news! O_O!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 2, 2008)

This sums up my feeling more than words.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank God for this!  I've just about had it with SquareEnix beating the Final Fantasy 4 horse to death with their damn endless reissues.  Now if they only got the damn Chrono Break ball rolling...


----------



## Shiron (Jul 2, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Is this a good RPG or something? I've never played a Chrono Trigger game. What consoles were the previous ones on?


Never played Chrono Trigger, but as people have said, it was for the SNES (which I never had which is why I've never played it, along with me not bothering with emulators and the like). The other game in the series, Chrono Cross, was for the Playstation. From what I've heard though Chrono Trigger was much better though, and Chrono Corss was enjoyable enough for me, so I can't wait for this.


----------



## Batman (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe this is a sniff that a new Chrono game is in the works.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 2, 2008)

I dont understand the link :/


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2008)

What!? :amazed

I am so fucking getting this game, it would actually give me a reason to play my DS again!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I dont understand the link :/


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Never played Chrono Trigger, but as people have said, it was for the SNES (which I never had which is why I've never played it, along with me not bothering with emulators and the like). There was a sequel to it, Chrono Cross, which was for the Playstation. From what I've heard though Chrono Trigger was much better though, and Chrono Corss was enjoyable enough for me, so I can't wait for this.



Yeah, I've wanted to play through it for a long time. I've only played through CC, and it was fun. I've heard the same thing about CT being better. My bro modded my PSP, and I was able to play CT for a while but the mod caused my screen to do strange things while playing it...so I stopped.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 2, 2008)

I am left speechless to the awesomeness of Square Enix. They apparently know what their fans truly want.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 2, 2008)

> I am left speechless to the awesomeness of Square Enix. They apparently know what their fans truly want.



Well, all except making that 3rd Chrono game already...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2008)

Port, remake, or sequel?


----------



## Xell (Jul 2, 2008)

I expect it will be a remake of some sort.

But this increases the chances of a sequel. I hope.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 2, 2008)

Im guessing it will be a port...


----------



## Roy (Jul 2, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


fuucckkkk im literally freaking out right now...cant wait!!!!! DD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone have any more information than the flash link of blind anticipation?

Well, that was a retarded question. Nevermind.

/blindly anticipates


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 2, 2008)

Depends on how it's done.  If they are just porting the PS1 version with the clips and everything, then I already own it and I don't need it to be portable to enjoy it.  If they enhanced it with new graphics, new deal with the touch screen, then I will be all over this shit.

Here's to a resurrection of Chrono Break.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2008)

Best gif you've ever uploaded without a doubt.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jul 2, 2008)

Expecting a port, hoping for a remake.
**Fingers crossed**


----------



## Zenou (Jul 2, 2008)

fapfapfapfapfap

I don't want a port though. Give me something more.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2008)

I just started singing heavenly opera music.  I also came.


----------



## Weak (Jul 2, 2008)

Heh, the idea of Chrono Trigger on the DS popped into a conversation with a friend a couple weeks ago.

Kinda saw this coming, but that makes it double awesome.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

In commemoration of this event...


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol wat? Rick roll in commemoration?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

I've beaten this game so many times, it never gets old.

Hopefully it has added bosses or something.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 2, 2008)

GIZ BASKET!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol wat? Rick roll in commemoration?



It's more like a Robo Roll.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 2, 2008)

Break the 9999 damage cap!!!


----------



## WanGoKonoha (Jul 2, 2008)

Chrono Trigger is a timeless classic, up there with FF6 and the like. I'm tempted to pick up a DS just for this.


----------



## Mori (Jul 2, 2008)

Zomg, I've been waiting to play this game for a long time. Finally.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 2, 2008)

as a european, im crying manly tears of joy since the game was never released here


what i played at my cousins in America was awesome though, props to Square for doing the smart thing


----------



## Kyou (Jul 2, 2008)

That's so good! It is such a great classic *-*....

I wonder if they're updating it all, and what not?... Like Final Fantasys... Hm.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2008)

I COME HOME FROM WORK TO SEE THIS?!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OOO FUCK YEA! FUUUCKKK YEA!!!!!!!!!!! OOO HEELELLYEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA@uj3

I had ab ad day at work to but this CLEARED IT ALL UP! FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Man, I'm so happy, SOO FREAKING HAPPY.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 2, 2008)

This is great on so many levels that is hard to express!


----------



## McAleeCh (Jul 2, 2008)

Holy shit, that's awesome. = ) Chrono Trigger's always been one of my favourite games; here's hoping it comes to the UK (though if not I'll import, since it's bound to come to the US).

I'll be keeping track of this one, oh yes.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jul 2, 2008)

so there is a god afterall.


----------



## Akira (Jul 2, 2008)

I confess. I came. This will fucking rock.


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 2, 2008)

It's going to be a 3d fighting game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2008)

Is it just a port? If so meh the original wasn't that great.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 2, 2008)

Did you find the Tranny Surprise you were looking for?

I don't know how people here could have wanted to play this game before and never had the opportunity.  I mean... emulators?  Chrono Trigger could be the most played rom out there.

I wouldn't mind a port--for other people.  But a remake or better would be required for me to truly be excited.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 2, 2008)

S-E wins again for bringing a legendary game back into the spotlight.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jul 2, 2008)

> CHRONO TRIGGER Returns! The Timeless Classic Teleports to Nintendo DS This Holiday Season
> 
> Journey Through Time with the RPG Masterpiece that Started It All
> 
> ...



Don't like it? Don't buy it. It is an enhanced port and great for people who could't play it so far (pal lands)

Day 1 for me because it's portable


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 2, 2008)

that game never came to Spain


----------



## Bass (Jul 2, 2008)

inb4Chamchamgasm


----------



## Jesus Date (Jul 2, 2008)

first Diablo 3, Mega Man 9 and now this, one hell of a week^^


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

Finalfuckingly

*chamgasms*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 2, 2008)

This is one hell of a surprise to wake up in the morning for.

Orgy Orgy.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

My testicles are currently empty due to the large amount of semen that viciously expelled from my erect penis.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 2, 2008)

Careful Square Enix... A WHOLE new dungeon??  You guys might actually have to spend money to make this game if you do something like that!  Good old SE always looking out for it's fans.

I've never seen such a disgusting overreaction.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah.  If people really wanted to play the game, they'd have a rom right now.  One dungeon isn't much.

Maybe a secret Schala (playable) character?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, I'll be happy that the younger generation will be able to experience a "real" game and not think that Halo is the pinnacle of gaming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Remake? I could care less.

But not much less.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 2, 2008)

I never played CT from what I'm hearing I should get this which I will.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 2, 2008)

Ahhh such a great game.

Hmmm gonna do some promo art now.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 2, 2008)

SMH @ People Saying They Haven't Played This.

Emulators People!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 2, 2008)

Bu-Bu-But it has a Wi-Fi feature you'll only use once.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

I won't pay 40 bucks for 1 new dungeon. Thanks anyway. 

I already played through the game 14 times to get all the endings. I'll at least need a new ending to be tricked into wasting my money on a game I still have.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jul 2, 2008)

wow, srsly? Of course S-E wants to cash in, just like every other gaming company. And some people don't want to play games on an emulator. I don't support everything SE does, I hate their tax and don't buy remakes that I'm sick and tired of. Some of you act as if SE did harm to them. If they can make money with remakes/ports then let them do so, no one is pointing a gun to your head and forcing you to buy them.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 2, 2008)

Will we ever see a sequel for this . I love Chrono Trigger and I don't mind beating it for the 30th time, but it's really about time they make a real sequel. This and a Tales of the Heart (new 2d tales on the DS) will get me through winter.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jul 2, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Way to miss my point completely.  Congratulations.



thank you


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2008)

Please tell me "Tranny Surprise" was an intentional joke on your part.

------

However, this is the reason I have a DS, fuckawesome games like this.


----------



## Akira (Jul 2, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I'm sorry, but SE fanboys do not have the right to dictate what is a "real" game and what is not.
> 
> I like to think of it this way, Square-Enix ports/remakes are essentially a good representation of the company taking a dump.  And people like you eat their shit _every single time_.
> 
> This is surely part of their recent plan to crack down on creativity.  *Why isn't this SNES game on Virtual console?  *Oh that's because people will just as happily pay $30-$40 bucks for an entire new dungeon.



I know I'm grasping, but Earthbound isn't on the VC either....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I know I'm grasping, but Earthbound isn't on the VC either....



Nintendo of America fucking hates the Mother series. That's why.


----------



## beads (Jul 2, 2008)

I want Mother. And I want this. I will finally get to play this. I guess I might as well find the ROM, too.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll get it, I lost my old one..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is this a remake or a port?


----------



## Jesus Date (Jul 2, 2008)

It is a port.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG a shitty old RPG port over...I hated this game. They could at least give me my Mario RPG.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 2, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Careful Square Enix... A WHOLE new dungeon??  You guys might actually have to spend money to make this game if you do something like that!  Good old SE always looking out for it's fans.
> 
> I've never seen such a disgusting overreaction.



I mean they have to be doing more, just look at FF4...

I love this game, have the SNES rom and the PSX cd, but I'm not at all excited from the info.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm actually a bit glad it's not a full remake (don't spit on me) just so I don't have to spend  £100 on the cunting DS and another £30 for the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Damn, I came in here expecting a proper remake, only to find they're not going to really do that? This is one of the games I want to play, so it kind of sucks they won't do for it, what they're doing for FF3 and the like. Especially, seeing as I wanted to play this more than FF3.
> 
> Edit - Ain't FF4 getting a 3D revamped remake too???


Indeed, FF4 is getting a 3D remake. I am sick of uninspired ports, really. Even the remakes are so-so to me. I mean, FF3 was fun, but I didn't even finish the game since I played it so much on the NES.

I'd totally play a FFVI 3D remake though and even a CT 3D remake, if they had more endings or more than just 1 bonus dungeon. 

Seriously.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jul 2, 2008)

don't you know? You don't need to buy all those remakes/ports, you can play them with emulators 

Nice isn't it? now you saved lots of monies


----------



## Jotun (Jul 2, 2008)

The FF4 remake looks really awesome, and they did alot more to it than FF3. They changed dungeons added some stuff changed dialouge added cut scenes.

It really doesn't make sense why they would do this.... then again just look at Mega Man 9...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2008)

FACT: Square will not put ANY effort into any game save for Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, and Shallow Hearts.

Yes, the latter is a potshot


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Please tell me "Tranny Surprise" was an intentional joke on your part.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> FACT: Square will not put ANY effort into any game save for Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, and Shallow Hearts.
> 
> Yes, the latter is a potshot



Oh Goofy


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jul 2, 2008)

Only a port, what a letdown


----------



## Genesis (Jul 2, 2008)

CMX, If I knew where you lived, I'd come assault you. Like that dude on who took something really seriously on the internet, then flew halfway across the world to hurt someone because there was something wrong with him mentally. Or something or other. 

Anyways, I'm probably going to be investing in a DS. I can't put off playing this much longer, and there seems to be plenty of other games on DS too that I should enjoy so it'll be a worthy purchase.

Still, I'll take solace today in the fact that for a brief moment, I was like, "OMG THEY DID IT! THEY DEED IT! ZOMG I'M GETTING A DAMN DS! YES TEH CHRONO TRIGGER!"

Overreaction did bite me in the ass though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

I will buy this if it supports a new sequel to the Chrono franchise.  If it doesn't, I know where their US headquarters are...


----------



## Genesis (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll join you DS, you bring the guns, I'll bring the war.


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jul 2, 2008)

i'm so stoked about this news..

it's good to have some of the SNES goodness to remind some companies how RPG games are supposed to be like.


----------



## Maycara (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome game, horrible idea...just remake the damn game....don't port it to the DS..if ur going to port a SNES game port it to the GBA where it still makes sense...still...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> It's going to be a 3d fighting game.



I just noticed this...

And I cried.


----------



## Even (Jul 2, 2008)

Genesis said:


> I'll join you DS, you bring the guns, I'll bring the war.



I know where their Japanese HQ is


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 2, 2008)

I lived in Greece 88-05 so i never got the chance to play this...i did have the rom but i just never decided to sit down and get into an old school rpg that's not final fantasy,BoF or DQ...no matter what great things i read about it...so this will be amazing for me...i hope they port  xenogears to PSP too lol.

As for the wifi function that will be added...if it's PvP i think it will be worth it even for those who did get to play it back in 95.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I just noticed this...
> 
> And I cried.



Plus they switched out Toriyama for Obata as the character designers. 



> I know where their Japanese HQ is



So do I.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

I really didn't read around.

So what's the info on this? If there's any.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 2, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I really didn't read around.
> 
> So what's the info on this? If there's any.


It is a SNES port to DS with one added dungeon and an unknown Wi-Fi feature.  There will of course be some touch screen functionality, but the extent of that is also unknown at this point.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

So it's not gonna be like the Final Fantasy games for DS?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2008)

Ugh, what the hell. 

CT is up there as one of my all time favorite games, but I've beaten it 50 times so since this is just looking like a simple port to the DS I'm not that motivated to get it at the moment.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe they will make it 3D?........but I doubt it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 2, 2008)

HOLY MOTHERFUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 2, 2008)

Skeets said:


> So it's not gonna be like the Final Fantasy games for DS?


Nope.  Nothing we know at the moment makes it seem like a very compelling purchase unless you've never played the game before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe we'll get lucky and they will have an anime cut scene in it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe we'll get lucky and they will have an anime cut scene in it.



The ones from the PS1.

They'll port the Snes game and the ps1 anime scenes...lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2008)

To bring this with me on the go and listen / play this classic! I DO NOT CARE WHAT YOU ALL SAY THIS IS EPIC BEYOND EPICNESS!

Also I believe that this will support games in the franchise. Square always talked about the chrono franchise and they did not know what to do with it for so long. I'm supporting them on this one that's for sure.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 2, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> To bring this with me on the go and listen / play this classic! I DO NOT CARE WHAT YOU ALL SAY THIS IS EPIC BEYOND EPICNESS!
> 
> Also I believe that this will support games in the franchise. Square always talked about the chrono franchise and they did not know what to do with it for so long. I'm supporting them on this one that's for sure.


There are plenty of ways to play Chrono Trigger in a portable fashion without the DS ;3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, haven't you ever heard of a car battery-powered SNES pack?! 

Maybe a laptop if you're a filthy, filthy ROM player.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> There are plenty of ways to play Chrono Trigger in a portable fashion without the DS ;3





CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, haven't you ever heard of a car battery-powered SNES pack?!
> 
> Maybe a laptop if you're a filthy, filthy ROM player.




I DO NOT SUPPORT ILLEGALISM!






























*looks at his R4*

 


You guys do know that this is a test for the series right? Square always mentioned how they wanted to bring it back but they did not know if people still adored it and what not. 

I will support this, I was getting sick of all the FF's, I can put up with more chrono :0


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I DO NOT SUPPORT ILLEGALISM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then, rig your SNES to run off car batteries. 

Actually, if you own the cart, having the ROM is no more illegal than making a backup of your music CDs or putting those CDs on your iPod. Which is actually insanely illegal thanks to the music industry.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 2, 2008)

Diablo 3, Now this.

There IS HOPE


----------



## Jotun (Jul 2, 2008)

Aren't most of the original CT guys in a diff studio anyways?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 2, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You guys do know that *this is a test* for the series right? Square always mentioned how they wanted to bring it back but they did not know if people still adored it and what not.
> 
> I will support this, I was getting sick of all the FF's, I can put up with more chrono :0


I must have missed that part of the press release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

They fail the test.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 2, 2008)

Win.

NO SERIOUSLY WIN.

Sequel or remake?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 2, 2008)

Twilit said:


> Win.
> 
> NO SERIOUSLY WIN.
> 
> Sequel or remake?


Neither.  It's a port.

If this news is so exciting how can you people not read up on it yourselves?


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 2, 2008)

Beginning of the thread I was like:



Now I'm like:



A port? Give me a fucking break.

I'll probably buy it anyway, I don't care.



Dreikoo said:


> i hope they port  xenogears to PSP too lol.



No. NO! They need to remake that game. The second part is a mess. A remade Xenogears or at least a Xenogears whose budget wasnt cut for fucking FF is fucking insane. I don't care whatever method they use to get the original group together, DO IT!














PLZ.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 2, 2008)

If there is no anime cutscenes, then I am disappointed.  Square-Enix is only porting it to the DS so they can cash in $30-$40 with the game instead of getting it on Virtual Console for $8.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 3, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Neither.  It's a port.
> 
> If this news is so exciting how can you people not read up on it yourselves?


Uh because NF provides us with all the information we need.

We're lazy as fuck


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> i hope they port  xenogears to PSP too lol.



Hehe, it's actually on the Japanese PSN for 600 yen.


----------



## Even (Jul 3, 2008)

only 600 yen??? Shit, that's super cheap


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2008)

Good thing I don't need to buy a DS for that, since it's just a port and I already have the PS version of Chrono Trigger


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2008)

PS verision of chrono trigger has noticble gameplay lag and loading issues. Which is a turn off. But still a good game, yes this is a port however, I look at it as a return to the first in the series as square is testing the fanbases reaction / purchases. This will most likely spring off more games to the series. 

And honestly? I want this on my handheld for damn sure, I travel ALOT and this would never leave my DS.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2008)

My PSX copy would always freeze at a certain point in the game, I was pretty pissed.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol @ the port-whiners. Can't please everyone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Couldn't please anyone with a shitty port in my day. I guess with the oversaturation of shitty games, a port of an old SNES game is as good as it gets for you youngsters.


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Couldn't please anyone with a shitty port in my day. I guess with the oversaturation of shitty games, a port of an old SNES game is as good as it gets for you youngsters.


Can you actually blame the youngsters who never had a SNES in their life?


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Hehe, it's actually on the Japanese PSN for 600 yen.



That's lvl 6 bullshit. Why don't we get all the good shit too?


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 3, 2008)

Lolz I love your GIFs, Donkey.


I seriously had a premature ejaculation when I read the thread title and came again when I opened it! 

This is gonna be awesome!

EDIT:
Hey... It's a port? I thought it would be a remake like their FFIII and IV remakes. 
Fuck it, it's gonna be awesome anyway!


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Couldn't please anyone with a shitty port in my day. I guess with the oversaturation of shitty games, a port of an old SNES game is as good as it gets for you youngsters.



I'm happy that it's getting a portable version at all...legally anyways. 

As for the youngsters...well, they can't help their ignorance.


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jul 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Couldn't please anyone with a shitty port in my day. I guess with the oversaturation of shitty games, a port of an old SNES game is as good as it gets for you youngsters.



i don't get people complaining about this port...

what's the point of reviving franchises if you're going to mess up the source material????

anyways, ppl can be such graphics whores and forget about the gameplay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> i don't get people complaining about this port...
> 
> what's the point of reviving franchises if you're going to mess up the source material????
> 
> anyways, ppl can be such graphics whores and forget about the gameplay.


I couldn't care less about graphics. If I want to play it, I'll play it on emulator. 

I just think it needs more than just 1 bonus dungeon to be worth anything. Look at the FFVI port. It had one bonus dungeon, the same graphics, and shittier music. Granted that was on the GBA. I didn't even bother.

FFIII had new improved graphics and I didn't bother finishing that. It all felt the same, and I had played it not too long ago. The bonus material was uninspired and I wasn't interested in completing it.

All I'm saying is, for this to be any good, they need to step it up a notch.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2008)

Im Guessing they are still gonna add something to it, if they dont Im not worried. I havent played it in awhile, ill have fun with it agin.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Lol @ the port-whiners. Can't please everyone.



I thought meh ports stopped after the GBA. You know, after all of the Super Mario Advance games and bastardized versions of the DKC games. The DS normally has been getting remakes from the N64, and no ports of SNES games. Which I thought was a good thing. Every SNES game was downgraded in awesomeness when it appeared on the GBA, even if you count all of the tacked on extras like extra dungeons and baddies.

But no, given S-E has ported tons of their games to the PSP with some  enhancements [cutscene improvements for the most part], it was only time they do the same little effort on the DS.

It's a shock that they didn't start earlier 

I'm not bashing the game, I'm bashing the lazy, uncreative entity known as Square-Enix here. This is a gem from their good days. It isn't crowded with trap men who act like girls, women with tits the size of RPG rounds, and belts and zippers EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 3, 2008)

^Sums up everyone's reaction.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 3, 2008)

It's Dragonquest meets Back to the Future!


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jul 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I couldn't care less about graphics. If I want to play it, I'll play it on emulator.
> 
> I just think it needs more than just 1 bonus dungeon to be worth anything. Look at the FFVI port. It had one bonus dungeon, the same graphics, and shittier music. Granted that was on the GBA. I didn't even bother.
> 
> ...



like what i said..

what's the point of bringing up a classic if you're going to mess the source material???

and why would you play the game on an emulator... isn't that like stealing???


----------



## Cipher (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw, now I'm torn.  I never got to play CT, and I always wanted to.  But to get this, I'd have to get a DS.  I don't want to resort to playing a ROM, but DS's are $100+...   I'll keep a close eye on this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> like what i said..
> 
> what's the point of bringing up a classic if you're going to mess the source material???
> 
> and why would you play the game on an emulator... isn't that like stealing???


No, it's not. Me and my brother bought the actual game when it was first released. Fond memories, there.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 3, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> and why would you play the game on an emulator... isn't that like stealing???



LOL.

Yeah, because I want to pay $100+ for a SNES game.

And it's not stealing if you have the original game (at least, that's the excuse I heard).


----------



## Akira (Jul 3, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> like what i said..
> 
> *what's the point of bringing up a classic if you're going to mess the source material???*
> 
> and why would you play the game on an emulator... isn't that like stealing???



You aren't seriously suggesting that charging people ?30 for the same game that has been out for what, over 10 years is preferrable to changing the content to actually warrant a new purchase?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> You aren't seriously suggesting that charging people ?30 for the same game that has been out for what, over 10 years is preferrable to changing the content to actually warrant a new purchase?


He likes Nintendo. I'd wager this is exactly what he is suggesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Of course Nintendo would say that.


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> after reading that, i can't believe ppl dare to try to emulate games


After reading that I can't believe people dare to be naive as this...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> after reading that, i can't believe ppl dare to try to emulate games



Welcome to corporate stances and *their views*, which is always subject to the matter at hand.

What's next, gonna say mod chips and abandonware are fully illegal too?

By the way, how old are you? 7? ROM's have been going on since the age of when AOL was considered "the shit".

There's far more incentive for getting a ROM of a Japanese game Nintendo will NEVER release in the US with features and abilities that even the original Japanese version doesn't have.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 3, 2008)

I have never heard of anyone getting caught emulating games. . . .


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh dearie me, the hypothetical excuse for the thousands of roms I keep has just fluttered away. I wonder if I should delete them, and if I did, would I then be obligated by moral precedent to get rid of my 150 gig music folder, 500 gig movie/series folder, or my 50 gig comics folder, et al? 

I guess I'll just have to live with the guilt, after all.

Anyways... gonna get CC DS. I love the stylus. Soooo lazy. Extra dungeon... eh. We'll see. I'll get it because I want to, no other decent reason available. Hope the numbers support a new entry.

[edit]

CT DS >_>


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Anyways... *gonna get CC DS.* I love the stylus. Soooo lazy. Extra dungeon... eh. We'll see. I'll get it because I want to, no other decent reason available. Hope the numbers support a new entry.


I don't think Square-Enix is planning to bring Chrono Cross to DS yet


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah. That'd be a classic case of retardation. Or retaining water. 

That's what I get for trying out spur of the moment acronyms.

I just opened that rom again last night, and had to go through all the trouble of remembering to enable the odd/even hack and running the .exe path through command as -noauto. Bah. CC on the brain.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Which I thought was a good thing. Every SNES game was downgraded in awesomeness when it appeared on the GBA, even if you count all of the tacked on extras like extra dungeons and baddies.



If it was the same game with extra's how exactly was it's "awesomeness" downgraded? Maybe I don't remeber much about the GBA since I haven't touched it or a GBA game in forever.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> If it was the same game with extra's how exactly was it's "awesomeness" downgraded? Maybe I don't remeber much about the GBA since I haven't touched it or a GBA game in forever.



Useally, the downgrade in graphics, sound, and resolution are what degrades the awesomeness.

Just look at the ports of the DKC games to see how awful such conversion is.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> *Remembers listening to Stickerbrush Symphony on GBA version of DKC2*



It is time to haunt you again, as you reminded me how bad it was.

SNES version, AKA the good version
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J67nkzoJ_2M[/YOUTUBE]

GBA version, AKA the bad version
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVhtRxn65zg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

The only good DKC was the first one, I say. It's also the only one I ever beat.

Anyways, I have been playing the idea of getting Gamefly again, so maybe I'll rent this.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It is time to haunt you again, as you reminded me how bad it was.
> 
> SNES version, AKA the good version


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 3, 2008)

DKC2 is way better then 1 which is way better then 3.


----------



## GsG (Jul 3, 2008)

Omg, that is f-ing terrible!  Good thing I never played those ports and instead played games such as Circle of the Moon, Golden Sun 1 & 2, etc., which had good music.  


Anyway, I want a sequel after this.  Chrono's got to bring his mom back home right.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok people stfu about the port. Chrono Trigger was only ported ONCE before this and it was a laggy port / loading port. This is excusable and worth it. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> No, it's not. Me and my brother bought the actual game when it was first released. Fond memories, there.




Its illegal to have any type of rom even if you purchased the game before hand. You can try to turn words around all you want but roms = illegal. 

I have the freaking SNES cart ( two in fact one sealed), the Ps1 one (which I was disappointed with), and I will buy this one for on the road.


----------



## Akira (Jul 3, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ok people stfu about the port. Chrono Trigger was only ported ONCE before this and it was a laggy port / loading port. This is excusable and *worth it*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only for people who either don't own the SNES cart (which would end up probably costing more than the DS version), people who've never played Chrono Trigger, or people who are against using ROMs. Since most of the people who are complaining about the situation don't fit into all these categories, I'd say their arguments are valid.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2008)

^ then I want you to be in every FF thread from now on when Ports happen? that ok with you? back then not many people played it and it did not get the attention it deserved ( though over 2 million back then is quite a bit but the install base is bigger now).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't really care about the legality of it either way. I don't think it would hold up in court. If you can have an MP3 of a CD you own, you can have a damned ROM. That's my opinion, the court can stick it up their ass if they think differently.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 3, 2008)

no roms are legal if you have the game and you can even have roms of games you don't own as long as you delete it within 24 hrs. And in the end who fucking cares we live in an age of piracy! Yeeaarrrggg!!!!!


----------



## Akira (Jul 3, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ then I want you to be in every FF thread from now on when Ports happen? that ok with you? back then not many people played it and it did not get the attention it deserved ( though over 2 million back then is quite a bit but the install base is bigger now).



I wasn't expressing my own opinion, just stating that the reasons that people have chosen for being negative towards the port are not entirely wrong. Personally I probably will pick this up, mainly due to my dislike of playing games through emulators and also my brother's accidental breaking of my Chrono Trigger cart many years ago.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> no roms are legal if you have the game and you can even have roms of games you don't own as long as you delete it within 24 hrs. And in the end who fucking cares we live in an age of piracy! Yeeaarrrggg!!!!!



Umm no that does not work and crazy it does hold up in court. Nintendo , Sony, and Sega all sued major contributors to pirates (even they owned most of the games) and got alot of money out of it.

Roms are illegal. 

The whole "if you own the game deal" was just a big make up by fans and the people who distributed them to try to justify what they did.


@Fenrir

Ic ic, I understand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

The RIAA did the same thing and MP3s are legal. It's all about distribution.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2008)

There are quite a bit of differences between music and games in terms of the legal system and Nintendo, sony, sega, and Microsoft do quite a bit to limit it. 

Its not the basic thing you are talking about with ripping cd's and sharing. Its a bit deeper than that. But lets get off this subject already, we are ruining this thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

I made ammends by saying I would rent it on Gamefly already.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It is time to haunt you again, as you reminded me how bad it was.
> 
> SNES version, AKA the good version
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J67nkzoJ_2M[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



That song was the reason why I bought the GBA version of the game, so I could listen to it in the car when I go on those family vacations, but in the end, it was all shit.  

Now just think...what will Frog's Theme sound like when ported to the DS?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2008)

From IGN, most is common knowledge but its the bottom that counts.



> FEATURES
> 
> -- A masterpiece with an engaging and unparalleled storyline, leading to the discovery of multiple epic conclusions to a journey that transcends time
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> That song was the reason why I bought the GBA version of the game, so I could listen to it in the car when I go on those family vacations, but in the end, it was all shit.
> 
> Now just think...what will Frog's Theme sound like when ported to the DS?



Well, at least we know the DS can fully pull off the level of SNES in terms of graphics and music 100% now, unlike the GBA. Yoshi's Island DS looked, sounded, and played like the original on the SNES.

So no need to worry about any tinny silver drums sounding like shit.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 4, 2008)

Bah port I'll wait for a sequel.

but if they add in new techs I might be interested.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm actually happy... this is one of those classics that I missed (as in didn't play)...


----------



## Segan (Jul 4, 2008)

Just a new dungeon?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2008)

hey this is good news, because if this sells well they might finally consider making chrno break, although personally i think cross is a better game


----------



## serger989 (Jul 4, 2008)

When I saw this, I actually screamed out "YES!" and it squeaked.... heh.... This is badass, I've been waiting for something like this for a while, even if it doesn't get upgraded at all apart from keeping the cut scenes from the PS version and this new dungeon, I'll be so fucking happy. I've wanted them to return to this game for a while now and I think the sales will opt them to put more focus on another re-release of the game imo. God I'm gonna go play Chrono Cross right now to pump me up...


----------



## Garlock (Jul 4, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'm actually happy... this is one of those classics that I missed (as in didn't play)...



Impossible! How could you Blind Itachi?!


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2008)

I have seen people rag on the PS1 port, which I thought was fine. 

I forget if it's this or Megaman soccer which is broken, I have all my old snes/nes games in a box. Parents almost trashed them D:


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I have seen people rag on the PS1 port, which I thought was fine.



It didn't transition very well you have to admit.  Loading times aside, I noticed lag, and sound and visual errors during battles.  Like, having Crono cast Lighting 2 would make things skip around.  

Final Fantasy IV on the other hand was perfect, even better than the original SNES version.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2008)

I noticed them, but it's like the FFT port on the PSP (which owned I might add) it didn't bother me to the point where I didn't enjoy the game. FF4 was awesome yes, I beat it for the first time on PS1


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2008)

i never played the snes version, but i didnt really notice any problems with the ps1 port, and if you play rpgs on the ps you get used to long loading times

question though 
*Spoiler*: __ 



what exactly happens to chrono and crew in between trigger and cross


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 4, 2008)

I hope that, judging from the scan from Shonen Jump, SquareEnix doesn't go the lazy route with the DS version...I mean, it doesn't even look like they have new promo art for this.  Is Chrono Trigger not a big deal in Japan or what?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2008)

Awww. I was hoping for some in game screen shots but nope...


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 4, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'm actually happy... this is one of those classics that I missed (as in didn't play)...



Same here BI, I never got it back in the day (wish like crazy I would have now, but I just wasn't into RPGs). I've watched videos and only read good things about it, so I'll be more than happy to be able to play it on the DS.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 5, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i never played the snes version, but i didnt really notice any problems with the ps1 port, and if you play rpgs on the ps you get used to long loading times
> 
> question though
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending that was put into the PS1 game shows the kingdom of guardia falling, and the Masamune falling into evil hands. There are so many theories because there really isn't anything confirmed. Lot's of things suggest they traveled in time again to escape that fate because there are pictures/drawings of them in Lucca's house when Kid (the clone of Schala) was there. So the basic gist of it is that Lucca somehow creates a time travel device out of that amulet and they try to fix the timeline but it doesn't exactly work out. Also, some people speculate that when time corrected itself everything was put back together. Basically it's way too complex to even try to understand D:


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2008)

Is it just me or does that look like Toriyama's art?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> Is it just me or does that look like Toriyama's art?



It looks that way because it is.

Chrono Trigger was hyped simply because the best of Square and the best of Enix joined forces to make the game.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 5, 2008)

> Chrono Trigger was hyped simply because the best of Square and the best of Enix joined forces to make the game.



Which is badly needed to happen again to knock Tetsuya Nomura off his high horse.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 5, 2008)

That sounds sweet I always wanted to play that game but I don't have an SNES... Now I'm happy that you can play it on the DS


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 5, 2008)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> Which is badly needed to happen again to knock Tetsuya Nomura off his high horse.


That did happen again, but we got Blue Dragon out of it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG, this game is not so great...why are people so excited? The character art is shit, the game play is alright at best. Why couldn't they remake something nice like Xenogears (which is like one of the best RPGS ever), Mario RPG or here's something original, a new game. 

This game was decent at best and you can already play it on PS1/PS2/PS3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 5, 2008)

^ O I know the game was average I stated that in the BD thread quite a bit. and demo? the demo was horrible man =/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This game was decent at best and you can already play it on PS1/PS2/PS3.




You can play it with lag, sound and graphical issues. Yay.

And calling it decent is like saying Final Fantasy XII>>VI, or saying Paper Mario 2 sucks. *WROOOOOOOONG*


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> OMG, this game is not so great...why are people so excited?



Oh I dunno....because it's been considered the pinnacle of JRPGs since it came out, being one of the few that can stand up to the DQ series?  Because it has a legion of fans the size of which is rivalled only by DBZ (was coincidentally enough was also Toriyama)?  Because it was given worldwide acclaim by nearly every reviewer who played it, and this was before Square had any real influence in the US, so there wasn't any real bias towards them?

There's a reason a lot of people mindlessly bash Chrono Cross, despite it being a really good game: because it was a sequel to Chrono Trigger.  It is burned in the minds of the fans that nothing is capable of topping CT, and therefore anything trying to follow it would automatically be vastly inferior (though personally I thought that CC overall was a better game than CT).

As for XG, as much as I liked that game, it's far too flawed (story-wise) to warrant a remake.  The battle system was fun as hell, but the story crashed and burned long before the infamous 2nd disk.  Yes, XG is still in some ways a masterpiece, but it is a masterpiece that is riddled with flaws big enough to fly the Yggdrasil through.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> Oh I dunno....because it's been considered the pinnacle of JRPGs since it came out, being one of the few that can stand up to the DQ series?  Because it has a legion of fans the size of which is rivalled only by DBZ (was coincidentally enough was also Toriyama)?  Because it was given worldwide acclaim by nearly every reviewer who played it, and this was before Square had any real influence in the US, so there wasn't any real bias towards them?
> 
> There's a reason a lot of people mindlessly bash Chrono Cross, despite it being a really good game: because it was a sequel to Chrono Trigger.  It is burned in the minds of the fans that nothing is capable of topping CT, and therefore anything trying to follow it would automatically be vastly inferior (though personally I thought that CC overall was a better game than CT).
> 
> As for XG, as much as I liked that game, it's far too flawed (story-wise) to warrant a remake.  The battle system was fun as hell, but the story crashed and burned long before the infamous 2nd disk.  Yes, XG is still in some ways a masterpiece, but it is a masterpiece that is riddled with flaws big enough to fly the Yggdrasil through.



Its been considered this by people who hate Final Fantasy, yet who choose to ignore all other good games that came after, seriously this game isn't even as good a Golden Compass. It's got that ugly art, which as I said sucked in DBZ and sucks in this. Its not got a legion of fans as big as DBZ, most people I know who play games never heard of this, while everyone has heard of fucking DBZ, as much as I dislike everything about DBZ, its very popular and not to be outdone by this game. 

And I love Xenogears, the battling, the story was confusing but long and I even enjoyed that...Chronocross...I never played it. 



Goofy Titan said:


> You can play it with lag, sound and graphical issues. Yay.
> 
> And calling it decent is like saying Final Fantasy XII>>VI, or saying Paper Mario 2 sucks. *WROOOOOOOONG*



I never had sound or graphical or lag issues, maybe your copy sucked. But mine played flawlessly. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ O I know the game was average I stated that in the BD thread quite a bit. and demo? the demo was horrible man =/



The demo was that bad?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its been considered this by people who hate Final Fantasy, yet who choose to ignore all other good games that came after, seriously this game isn't even as good a Golden Compass. It's got that ugly art, which as I said sucked in DBZ and sucks in this. Its not got a legion of fans as big as DBZ, most people I know who play games never heard of this, while everyone has heard of fucking DBZ, as much as I dislike everything about DBZ, its very popular and not to be outdone by this game.



then you haven't been to Japan.  Same reason why you think no one liked FFIX, despite the fact that the majority Japan (including Nobuo) considers it the best one.  In case you forgot, S-E puts their own demographic on higher priority than the US.  They care first and foremost if Japan buys it, which they will.



> And I love Xenogears, the battling, the story was confusing but long and I even enjoyed that



It was so top-heavy I don't see how it didn't collapse in on itself.  I wrote an 8-page paper on how that game's story was just a convulted, shallow mess.  There's bad writing, and then there's Xenogears, which is bad writing thinly disguised as good writing.  Anyone with a Master's in english can completely rip that game's story apart without trying.  It's too flawed to even hold itself together.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> then you haven't been to Japan.  Same reason why you think no one liked FFIX, despite the fact that the majority Japan (including Nobuo) considers it the best one.  In case you forgot, S-E puts their own demographic on higher priority than the US.  They care first and foremost if Japan buys it, which they will.



Like Japan liking something is any reason that it should suddenly be regarded as great. I don't care who Square thinks their target audience is, but we count over here too and no one here knows the game...

And don't talk about how so many people replied to this thread...this is an anime forum which is populated by gamers, nerds, and weeaboos. 

This game isn't important, I doubt without it we would have missed a beat. It's not fun, the story was lack luster and I didn't enjoy it, in fact I forced myself to play it, much like FF5 and 9. I don't care what the creators said, many creators didn't like their most famed creations...

Doesn't mean they weren't great. I'll never like this game or understand why people use it as some kind of masterpiece to be held up. 

For all the bad you can say about Xenogears, (I still loved it) and it gave us Xenosaga.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *For all the bad you can say about Xenogears*, (I still loved it) and *it gave us Xenosaga.*



Ya know, usually when you want to defend something, you don't bring up self-detrimental evidence.

besides, the same (about how "no matter what you say, I still loved it") can be said of CT.



> And don't talk about how so many people replied to this thread...this is an anime forum which is populated by gamers, nerds, and weeaboos.



oh ho, well aren't we on a high horse today?  What makes you any better than us?  Even /v/ won't back itself into a corner that easily.



> I don't care who Square thinks their target audience is, but we count over here too



Clearly you underestimate how much S-E, and Japan in general, belittles the importance of everyone that isn't them.  Not that America doesn't do the same thing...



> This game isn't important, I doubt without it we would have missed a beat. It's not fun, the story was lack luster and I didn't enjoy it, in fact I forced myself to play it, much like FF5 and 9. I don't care what the creators said, many creators didn't like their most famed creations...
> 
> Doesn't mean they weren't great. I'll never like this game or understand why people use it as some kind of masterpiece to be held up.



People like it simply because they do.  You don't NEED a reason to like something, and you can't change a person's mind on something like that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 5, 2008)

Too be fair S-E is probably just doing this because everything that isn't Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest related is flopping for them so they need quick money.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Too be fair S-E is probably just doing this because everything that isn't Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest related is flopping for them so they need quick money.



They think that their current games are exactly like their older games in that no marketing is needed.

Seriously, NONE of their games are marketed anymore besides KH, DQ, and FF. Is it ironic that those are the only successes for them now?


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw this on another forum ,and I was like, *joygasm*

I am SO gonna buy this, and hopefully this will pave the way to a THIRD Chrono game and MAYBE a Chrono Cross PSP port

Will it have the cutscenes that are a tie-in to Chrono Cross as well, like in its PSOne port? i.e. Lucca finding a baby (Kid) in the forest? Probably won't be anime like in the PSOne version but I just hope it's there.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 6, 2008)

trailer


----------



## Gold_guardian (Jul 6, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> trailer



Omg thank you for sharing that! I have the PS1 version but it might as well not exist due to it's crappy loading times! 

Finally thanks to the ds version I''ll be able to play a PROPER version of Chrono trigger


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 6, 2008)

People think it's a complete remake just like FF4. It's not a remake. It's a direct port from SNES.


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 6, 2008)

OMG???? For real?

Too bad that I think I would throw up if I ever played the game, but still, this is awesome!


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

Pathetic really, Square threatened to take legal action against the fully fledged fan remake of CT so they could port it from the SNES to the DS and charge full price.

Edit: After watching the trailer, I cannot believe Square haven't even changed the music from the old version. If they cared so little for this game why bother porting it?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 6, 2008)

Atleast we won't have to wait long for it now. If they had to remake everything we'd probably have to wait until late 2009. But we might get it before 2008 is over. =)

Though this is pretty lazy for Square. I'll still get this and play the hell out of it.


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

I would much, MUCH rather wait a year and get a proper version with a new soundtrack and improved graphics.

Literally all of my anticipation from it's first appearance has slowly shrivelled away with each new piece of information that comes out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry but not "all" games need to be remade into 3d and honestly it kinda ruins it  as well. That chrono 3d stuff was bad and honestly I'm glad it got canned.

and this is the 2nd time it was EVER ported, EVER. I mean come on =/


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

It doesn't have to be in 3d, just a new, more detailed art style which looks less like SNES sprites and more like Toriyama's art would be perfect.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Edit: After watching the trailer, I cannot believe Square haven't even changed the music from the old version. If they cared so little for this game why bother porting it?



It's Square. They can literally just shit onto a disc and people will buy their games and adore every second of it. Even if it's lazy, uninspired, and all too familiar. Which is easily what I can say about this port.


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2008)

cant wait for this when it comes out  its great news


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 6, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Pathetic really, Square threatened to take legal action against the fully fledged fan remake of CT so they could port it from the SNES to the DS and charge full price.
> 
> Edit: After watching the trailer, I cannot believe Square haven't even changed the music from the old version. If they cared so little for this game why bother porting it?


Why in gods name would they change the music . The music was one of the best things about the game. I agree about enhanced sprites though. But be realistic. SE actually taking time and do new sprites for every character and enemy is like wanting to snow in Summer. It'll never happen.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 6, 2008)

They could use the same music but redo it all with better quality.  DS games have more space and allow for better quality music.


Haohmaru said:


> Why in gods name would they change the music . The music was one of the best things about the game. I agree about enhanced sprites though. *But be realistic. SE actually taking time and do new sprites for every character and enemy is like wanting to snow in Summer.* It'll never happen.


Yeah.  Wouldn't want them to put any effort into it.  Might be like a new game or something.

If releasing this allows them to spend money making more games like TWEWY, I suppose I'm fine.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 6, 2008)

They'll never make another game like TWEWY, its against company policy now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 6, 2008)

Well even though it's just a port from the original game, I will end up buying it. I have always liked Chrono Trigger but I have never owned it. I use to have the ROM but lost it thanks to a computer reboot. So having a portable version wont be that bad on my part.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 6, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> They'll never make another game like TWEWY, its against company policy now.


Evidently they changed corporate policy once.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 7, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> OMG, this game is not so great...why are people so excited? The character art is shit, the game play is alright at best. Why couldn't they remake something nice like Xenogears (which is like one of the best RPGS ever), Mario RPG or here's something original, a new game.
> 
> This game was decent at best and you can already play it on PS1/PS2/PS3.



 Masato Kato wrote the scenarios and stories for both games... and why are you coming into a thread trying to flamebait?


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 7, 2008)

My contribution, to fan the flames =)


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 7, 2008)

A port?! FUCK YOU SE.


----------



## Akira (Jul 7, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Why in gods name would they change the music . The music was one of the best things about the game. I agree about enhanced sprites though. But be realistic. SE actually taking time and do new sprites for every character and enemy is like wanting to snow in Summer. It'll never happen.



I didn't mean change the songs, just that they could at least be in better quality. Looking at the post that was confusing so my bad.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2008)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> My contribution, to fan the flames =)



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61ymt2IYUJA&eurl=http://www.reelsoundtrack.com/index.php?act=movie_details&id=46928[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Why in gods name would they change the music . The music was one of the best things about the game. I agree about enhanced sprites though. But be realistic. SE actually taking time and do new sprites for every character and enemy is like wanting to snow in Summer. It'll never happen.


It snowed here one summer. I guess anything is possible now, eh?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2008)

I already have Chrono Trigger on my PSP.

They better make the Touch Controls very interesting if they want me to buy this.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2008)

^ hush pirate!


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I could be more disappointed by the Chrono Trigger Trailer. If they keep the game looking like it does they better sell it for like $10, no way am I playing $30-40 for a game that came out like 15 years ago. I really hope that wasn't actual game play for the DS, I was hoping they would give it the FF4 treatment. But as of now I just checked this game off my list of must haves.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 7, 2008)

beads said:


> I want Mother. And I want this. I will finally get to play this. I guess I might as well find the ROM, too.


I just want mother 3 X.x translaters are taking a millenia


----------



## Ziko (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh my god!!!!
Can't wait for this!!!

I hope they update the graphics or something, if we get a exact copy..I'll be pissed!


----------



## Quagles (Jul 8, 2008)

The trailer loks exactly like a copy of the original game. I never finsihed it so ill get it anyways, but I SERIOUSLY hope this is not how the game is gonna be, at least make something new of it like updated graphics, better quality on sound and music (even though it's awesome already, just make it sound less like midis)


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 8, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Oh my god!!!!
> Can't wait for this!!!
> 
> I hope they update the graphics or something, if we get a exact copy..I'll be pissed!





Reizhan said:


> The trailer loks exactly like a copy of the original game. I never finsihed it so ill get it anyways, but I SERIOUSLY hope this is not how the game is gonna be, at least make something new of it like updated graphics, better quality on sound and music (even though it's awesome already, just make it sound less like midis)


It is blatantly obvious that Square isn't actually putting any effort in this *port*, so clearly you guys are asking for too much.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 8, 2008)

I do wonder if it has the anime cut scenes from the PS release


----------



## GsG (Jul 8, 2008)

Candlejack said:


> I do wonder if it has the anime cut scenes from the PS release



Well DS games tend to be around the 64MB to 256MB range.  I'm pretty sure Chrono Trigger had a bigger iso file size than that, so unless they actually care and do some work to resize the game with better compression techniques, then I'm not so sure if the cut scenes will appear.


----------



## Jspider (Jul 8, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> It is blatantly obvious that Square isn't actually putting any effort in this *port*, so clearly you guys are asking for too much.




it does appear that way doesn't it?

hopefully the sales will open up Square's eyes to the value of this franchise though.  I'm pretty sure it was the sales of Chrono Cross that convinced them there wasn't much more to do with this franchise.

I'm not going to complain about a portable Chrono

I've only gotten one of the endings on it so it'll be fun to try to get the others


----------



## Quagles (Jul 8, 2008)

To be honest I'm thinking it started going downhill with square since they merged with enix, now they've been instructed to actually be less creative and go for the safe that sells.

I miss the old square, all we get now is sequels and remakes of FF's. Early days when they were still Square we'd get FF's, but we'd also get good titles such as Vagrant Story, Threads of Fate, Parasite Eve, Einhander and of course the countless of titles on SNES and famicom. Don't get me wrong Squareenix still makes great games and all but I just think they might be losing it's originality and only milk their big series names for their worth. Like they've been doing for a while now.

Oh yeah I love FF games and I intend to try and play the remakes and all that as many of them I can. But I still want Squarenix to try something new, something different, or maybe they could give a try for a Vagrant Story sequel ;o


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 9, 2008)

New scans - 





According to Weekly Famitsu, Yasunori Mitsuda's back to handle music chores, so there's no worry about the music sucking ass.  His interview also shows his enthusiasm about the release.  Hopefully, it's infectious enough to get SquareEnix's head out of FF's ass.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 9, 2008)

They could've at least upgrade the sprites a little (not that there's anything wrong with them. Just make them sharper). From what I can tell, everything looks the same, which is a good thing IMO. I would've hated to see 3d in this (like 3d backgrounds etc). I just hope they added more techs and magic. Cause, I sure ain't gonna be pleased with JUST one new dungeon. Fucking SE spends a lot of time in FF remakes, but hardly put any effort in this gem.

BTW bigger scans


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 9, 2008)

no upgrade.  classic sprites are best : P

though I can't say I'm that excited for this.  I saw my brother playing the one on PS1...and it didn't seem that great to me.  Can someone explain why it was so great? : /


----------



## GsG (Jul 9, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> no upgrade.  classic sprites are best : P
> 
> though I can't say I'm that excited for this.  I saw my brother playing the one on PS1...and it didn't seem that great to me.  Can someone explain why it was so great? : /



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV-cMtyopSA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1OxpeTT1HI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04MBqcO2WMg[/YOUTUBE]

Everyone has their own tastes so you just have to look at gameplay rather than just people's opinions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

I bet you they just took old SNES CT pictures and put them on that magazine.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 10, 2008)

It really is just old ads for the game, I mean they could at least do something new for the ads


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 10, 2008)

I wonder what Toriyama and Sakaguchi have to say about this?  Is Yasunori Mitsuda the only one who's happy this is even coming out?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 10, 2008)

Toriyama is prolly the same as usual, pissed off and on his high horse drawing the same character designs over and over


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Toriyama is prolly the same as usual, pissed off and on his high horse drawing the same character designs over and over



And that is still better than anything Nomura can cough out.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> And that is still better than anything Nomura can cough out.



Somehow, I forgot to include my Nomura Bit, but you covered me Goofy


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 10, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> no upgrade.  classic sprites are best : P
> 
> though I can't say I'm that excited for this.  I saw my brother playing the one on PS1...and it didn't seem that great to me.  Can someone explain why it was so great? : /



I feel the same way... I hear people saying this a great game but they don't explain why that is ... Just curious that is all


----------



## Masked Hoodlum (Jul 10, 2008)

I never got a chance to play the orginal Chrono Trigger because all we had was a genesis. 

Now I can finally play it and tell all my friends to shut the hell up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

Masked Hoodlum said:


> I never got a chance to play the orginal Chrono Trigger because all we had was a genesis.
> 
> Now I can finally play it and tell all my friends to shut the hell up.


How's that? Do they constantly rag on you for not playing one of the best games of all time or something?


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 10, 2008)

> I feel the same way... I hear people saying this a great game but they don't explain why that is ... Just curious that is all



That's because it's like explaining how sex feels like to someone who's never had sex.  You have to play it to know =)


----------



## Ziko (Jul 10, 2008)

I just started playing the SNES version, I'm in the future and on my way to the gate so I can go back to the future and prepare for the destruction of the world.

Yeah, that's how awesome it is 

Well, not really..I can honestly say that I'm not actually hooked yet..I don't like the story so far. It's not serious enough so far, and I hope it gets darker and more serious when I get further!

LOVE the characters and enemies though! GO GO TORIYAMA!! (Not sure if I spelled his name right xD)


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 10, 2008)

never played it is it any good


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I just started playing the SNES version, I'm in the future and on my way to the gate so I can go back to the future and prepare for the destruction of the world.
> 
> Yeah, that's how awesome it is
> 
> ...



Your not into the story yet cause the story sucks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2008)

Crazymtf those type of one liner posts are not needed.

@zinko

the magus area is pretty cool, I think you will like that.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 10, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I just started playing the SNES version, I'm in the future and on my way to the gate so I can go back to the future and prepare for the destruction of the world.
> 
> Yeah, that's how awesome it is
> 
> ...



I don't see how you can be in the future, which is a world that went through apocalypse and has few humans alive that barely have any clothing and can't eat anything, and still say that some of the story isn't serious enough.

But yeah, it does get more serious in a way.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 10, 2008)

Someone needs to change the title of this thread and include ~*port*~ in it.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 11, 2008)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> never played it is it any good



Im pretty sure no one has played chrono trigger DS Yet.



But chrono trigger is good yes, but its definetly overated.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Your not into the story yet cause the story sucks.



Wait WHAT?! Then why does people say it's so awesome? 
Story is everything about a RPG!


----------



## Slayz (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Wait WHAT?! Then why does people say it's so awesome?
> Story is everything about a RPG!



Then why is Kingdom Hearts II adored so much?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 11, 2008)

For the poorly stated nihilism?

Eh, you know. Probably because it was more flashy a masher than the first one, even though its story was exponentially worse. Axel's cliche manlove aside, it had positively zero character.

/rhetorical defiance


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2008)

Christopher fucking Lee, that's why.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 11, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Wait WHAT?! Then why does people say it's so awesome?
> Story is everything about a RPG!



Oh the irony.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Here are some CTS impressions from



> The E3 demo of Chrono Trigger DS starts off with the anime scenes from the Playstation port. When you start a new game, you see the silent protagonist on the top screen and name the character on the touch screen. Going with ?Chrono? is also an option, as there are more letters available for character names. Upon starting, the game cuts to the familiar overhead view of balloons rising from the Millenial Fair, and on the bottom screen is a parchment map of the continents surrounding Guardia.
> 
> There are some expansions to the dialog that add on to the original translation. In the Super Nintendo version, when Crono's mother awakens him at the game's outset, she keeps it short and to the point, saying, "Ah, Leene's Bell makes such beautiful music! You were so excited about the Millennial Fair that you didn't sleep well, did you?? I want you to behave yourself today!" Now she is a bit more chatty, saying, "Dear me, I forgot how beautiful Lenee?s bells sound. You must have been so excited about the Millenial Fair that you couldn?t sleep last night, could you? Well, you had better not let that giddiness get you into any trouble. I want you to behave yourself today!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

ah not bad, I do enjoy navigating with the stylus. One thing I liked in FF4 and FF3 DS. 

I hope they announce more of the Wi-Fi features though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

More dialogue? No offense to Crono's mom but, damn, that sounds annoying.


----------



## GsG (Jul 15, 2008)

They have the anime scenes?  Well I assume they won't take long to load, so that's a plus.

Good to see that this isn't an "exact" port then.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 19, 2008)

we can use more letters for names now? wow that's really exciting!! i can spell chrono with an H now. sweeeet


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Crono Gameplay* - _This red-haired hero has an affinity for lightning spells._




*Lucca Gameplay* - _Step right up and give this inventor's teleporter a try!_




*Marle Gameplay* - _You never know who you might bump into at the fair._



Would have liked updated sounds at least..


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't stop laughing at the gif use in this thread


----------



## Ha-ri (Sep 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> I can't stop laughing at the gif use in this thread


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 7, 2008)

The nintendo ds is too good. every big game that came out hasn't let me down yet. Excluding starfox command. The list of great DS games just keep on growing. and i cant wait for this on to hit.


----------



## omniwind (Sep 7, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> I feel the same way... I hear people saying this a great game but they don't explain why that is ... Just curious that is all



Unforunately I never played Chrono Trigger.  
So I can't really tell you how great it is.  I plan on playing the game one way or another, snes/ps rom or ds.  I just need to play it. Though I played Chrono Cross and I loved it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been wanting a re-make for a while since I never got to play the game back when I had my SNES. This should be great.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 7, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> I've been wanting a re-make for a while since I never got to play the game back when I had my SNES. This should be great.



This isn't a remake at all though. A port ;3


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 7, 2008)

Chrono Trigger is probably too depressing for me to read, but I'm still so glad about this news.


----------



## TEK (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait for it to come out. It should be in just a few short months assuming no delays. 

I may make a thread asking for opinions on this matter soon but I was curious, which DS Lite color do you think looks the best? I have yet to get one but am planning on getting one soon. I'm leaning towards either the Cobalt/Black one or the new Metallic Silver one that's coming out soon.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> This isn't a remake at all though. A port ;3



Thanks for the correction. 

Either way, I finally get to play this game.


----------



## TEK (Sep 8, 2008)

Have they set an official release date yet or is still just "Holidays 2008"?


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Sep 8, 2008)

November 25 is the US release date...And anyone know if that 'Echoes of Time' SquareEnix trademarkd is something new or what?


----------



## Wesley (Sep 8, 2008)

So basically nothing new besides a dungeon?  No updated graphics, storyline, characters?


----------



## Kyou (Sep 9, 2008)

I was sort of hoping something new, like... something good besides a dungeon.

I was hoping maybe even voice acting in some scenes, it wouldn't have taken much effort..

Still; Chrono Trigger was an awesome game so definitely will buy it!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 9, 2008)

oO they ddnt even bother improving the graphics? 8S......... it looks horrible for a DS game...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2008)

Wesley said:


> So basically nothing new besides a dungeon?  No updated graphics, storyline, characters?



We don't even know if they are going to use the dungeon that isn't even normally accessible in the SNES/PS1 versions.

If they use that dungeon, and hype it as the "all new dungeon", I'm not playing the DS version at all.


----------



## Blue (Sep 9, 2008)

Nintendo can take this little piece of crap and shove it up their ass. Where is my _sequel_.

EDIT: Don't say Chrono Cross.


----------



## TEK (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know. I personally liked Chrono Cross. I personally don't really consider it a sequel either but I still think it was a solid game on its own.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2008)

I already told you guys it was bogus.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

Blue said:


> Nintendo can take this little piece of crap and shove it up their ass. Where is my _sequel_.
> 
> EDIT: Don't say Chrono Cross.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 9, 2008)

Blue said:


> Nintendo can take this little piece of crap and shove it up their ass. Where is my _sequel_.
> 
> EDIT: Don't say Chrono Cross.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 9, 2008)

D8 chrono cross!!!!!
its one of my all time fav square game!

its not the sequel i think, but its still amazing for a PS1 game!!!! the graphics are just superb!

and the soundtrack! omg such a rare item to obtain!


----------



## TEK (Sep 9, 2008)

I hecka want to get the soundtrack for Chrono Cross. My friend got lucky and found it. I could always borrow it from him but I would like to eventually own it for myself.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I already told you guys it was bogus.



What is bogus?


----------



## Blue (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, Chrono Cross was a VERY decent game. But it could neither hold a candle to Trigger or be called a sequel to it.



TEK said:


> I hecka want to get the soundtrack for Chrono Cross. My friend got lucky and found it. I could always borrow it from him but I would like to eventually own it for myself.


I could send you it if you'd like, unless you want the actual album.


----------



## TEK (Sep 10, 2008)

Actually, if it's not too much trouble, I would actually like it if you could send it to me. I do plan on getting the album eventually when I find it but it'd be nice to listen to it in the meantime. Thanks Blue!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint you ( and me) buts a port not a remake..... they only add a dungeon nothing else :/


----------



## Ziko (Sep 10, 2008)

The good thing about this release is that more people will get to play this awesome classic. However, the people who's already played it..will get the same damn thing we've played before...

If they could just have made this game like they made Final Fantasy 4, EVERYONE would be happy!


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2008)

Port a game I haven't beaten thirty or forty times please.  Like maybe the old Dragonquests or something.


----------



## 64palms (Sep 11, 2008)

Holy shit I just came buckets.

Wait this is just a transfer?
Oh fuck.
Why didn't they do this back with the GBA then?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 11, 2008)

64palms said:


> Holy shit I just came buckets.
> 
> Wait this is just a transfer?
> Oh fuck.
> Why didn't they do this back with the GBA then?



Because back then, we would not have had high quality music, anime scenes and a Duel Screen. 

Be glad they waited with the DS, would you want another Donkey Kong Country 2 lower quality tracks for GBA or have the DS's amazing music quality?


----------



## 64palms (Sep 11, 2008)

I played the Playstation version of Chrono Trigger. The anime scenes didn't add much. And at many times, took away.
And isn't GBA about equal to SNES anyway?
They put loads of SNES games on there and I didn't notice much difference.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 19, 2008)

Bought it at midnight at a 24 hour store....it's...it's so beautiful


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2008)

^You lucky bastard.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2008)

Another game to add to my list.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm waiting for my on Friday. I'm broke, and I hate it. I WANT THIS GAME.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 19, 2008)

Just keep in mind that they use the PS opening and not the snes version.  I like the snes version more actually.  It's not all choppy, and the song sounds better.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 19, 2008)

Does it have anything new that would warrant another purchase? I already have the SNES and PS1 version.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Just keep in mind that they use the PS opening and not the snes version.  I like the snes version more actually.  It's not all choppy, and the song sounds better.



I was told that they do have the original SNES version of the game as well on the DS cart. Not to sure, but I do remember hearing about it.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 19, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Does it have anything new that would warrant another purchase? I already have the SNES and PS1 version.


Well...it has a new interface option, as well as the gimmicky DS stuffs.  Oh and new dungeons, which I haven't gotten to yet of course.  

It also uses the direct translation of the Japanese version.  I honestly liked the Woolsey version too and would've liked an option for that, but whatever.  


Ssj3_Goku said:


> I was told that they do have the original SNES version of the game as well on the DS cart. Not to sure, but I do remember hearing about it.



the snes version of the opening?  It must be unlocked somehow then because I stared at the screen without pressing start for a half an hour and it showed the same opening over and over again.

They do have Japanese and English text, but with new translations.  Not the Woosley version.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 19, 2008)

New dungeons are always good though it seems I'll buy a used copy later on. Hopefully it has some tough as shit bosses akin to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lavos in the Undersea Palace. Now that was a bitch to kill.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2008)

The DS version will be the first time that I'll play Chrono Trigger without save/load help from an emulator. It'll probably be frustrating


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm playing it and loving it.

I can't hate on the new translation... since now actually i can understand what frog is saying 

too bad i can't close my DS while i play  damn copy protection square 

the new interface additions are pretty neat... every DS RPG should be like this... there's a shortcut for everything... 

and is also nice to see the whole screen while you fight


----------



## Wesley (Nov 20, 2008)

I watched some clips of the new dungeons on youtube.  It seems to be more than simple dungeons or hidden bosses.  Like whole new canon and subquests like the ones after Crono "died" that became available.  It looks promising and interesting.

But I swear this is the absolute last version of Crono Trigger that I will ever buy.


----------



## Alice (Nov 20, 2008)

Bye bye emulators


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2008)

Does the game have multiple save slots?


----------



## Ziko (Nov 20, 2008)

Meh, I'll stick to the SNES version on my PSP!
Love save slots


----------



## Wesley (Nov 20, 2008)

Did they fix the sound and graphic errors that occured with the Playstation version?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Did they fix the sound and graphic errors that occured with the Playstation version?



It more than likely does not lag or anything just because of the fact it's running off a cart. 

@cham

I got confused, I think they just mentioned they kept the game the same (SNES verison) but just added the FMV's of the PS1 game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 21, 2008)

Damn, US has to wait until next Tuesday, but that's fine, its Thanksgiving Weekend :3


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The DS version will be the first time that I'll play Chrono Trigger without save/load help from an emulator. It'll probably be frustrating


Chrono Trigger is a pretty easy rpg anyway.  Almost Final Fantasy 7 easy, so it shouldn't be too frustrating.  Not to mention that, ignoring the extra endings, the game is rather short.  You'll be fine.  


Kami-Sama said:


> i'm playing it and loving it.
> 
> I can't hate on the new translation... since now actually i can understand what frog is saying
> 
> ...


Yeah the new (or probably more accurate the say accurate translations) aren't a bother at all, and it's not like they make Frog speak like a New Yorker in this version.  

I don't know what you mean about closing your DS though.  I'm able to close my DS fine with the copy I have.  Or do you have an emulated version or something 


Zaru said:


> Does the game have multiple save slots?


3 like in the snes version


Ssj3_Goku said:


> @cham
> 
> I got confused, I think they just mentioned they kept the game the same (SNES verison) but just added the FMV's of the PS1 game.


Yeah, that's what they seem to have done, despite the fact that the interface, even in the snes control scheme looks a bit different.  Especially in the menu screen.  Nothing that takes away from the game at all though.  It's more convenient once you get used to it....well except for the character equipment screen, which I think is less convenient since you have to now use shoulder buttons to switch between characters, rather than the dpad

Anyway, work has been getting in the way, but I'll definitely be done with the game by tomorrow afternoon.  Had to push the gf to the side yesterday to get more play time in.  

One thing that I didn't like was that they took out the echo sound that happened in the game like in Arris dome in the scene where you get the jet bike key and Magus' castle...A minor grievance though.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Chrono Trigger is a pretty easy rpg anyway.  Almost Final Fantasy 7 easy, so it shouldn't be too frustrating.  Not to mention that, ignoring the extra endings, the game is rather short.  You'll be fine.


Well, as long as I can beat the game by doing crazy amounts of leveling (I love to do that in most RPGs for some reason), I'll probably be fine, yeah.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well, as long as I can beat the game by doing crazy amounts of leveling (I love to do that in most RPGs for some reason), I'll probably be fine, yeah.



It's like you're really my brother.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well, as long as I can beat the game by doing crazy amounts of leveling (I love to do that in most RPGs for some reason), I'll probably be fine, yeah.



While the game does have new game plus making maxing out a goal that's worthwhile, I've always found it more fun to try and go through the game at the lowest level possible on the first playthrough to see how far strategy gets you.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 21, 2008)

I know there's a level 90 bonus, but what do you get at level 99?


----------



## Tone (Nov 21, 2008)

Wesley said:


> I know there's a level 90 bonus, but what do you get at level 99?



ayla's bronze fist?


anyway, chrono trigger can be ranked from 'normal' to 'ridiculously easy' depending on what you use.

ignore stuff like tri techs, grinding levels, gold studs, tabs, ** stats and chaos arm and it's not quite as easy.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 21, 2008)

Tone said:


> ayla's bronze fist?
> 
> 
> anyway, chrono trigger can be ranked from 'normal' to 'ridiculously easy' depending on what you use.
> ...



The Master of War's final form if I remember right.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 21, 2008)

AHHHH ITS CHRONO TRIGGER AFTER ALL THIS TIME!!! OMFG I JUST SHIT MY PANTS


----------



## Fin (Nov 21, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!  The DS is now awesome.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 21, 2008)

The new dungeons look promising.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm still in shocked I never played this game ever.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 21, 2008)

Fin said:


> HOLY SHIT!  The DS is now awesome.



The DS was always awesome.


----------



## stardust (Nov 21, 2008)

_I seriously can't wait to get this, never got it the first time around. _


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 24, 2008)

Chrono Compendium has already dissected the game since Japan got it already.  There is a new ending and a new boss....


*Spoiler*: _SPOILER ALERT!!! NEW BOSS' NAME_ 



Dream Devourer from Chrono Cross




I reserved my copy the other day and I will be picking it up and playing through this game like it was 2002 with Final Fantasy Chronicles' version.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 24, 2008)

lulz. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 dream devourer from chrono cross? i wonder how that fight will be and if its worth my money to spend and if its worth my time to play through just to get to that


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 24, 2008)

Well if you want to see it, here is the video, be warned, it shows what happends if you lose to it.


*Spoiler*: _Final Boss Video_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMAT9Rm5pv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2008)

How tough is the strongest boss?  Getting all the endings and the variations easily rocketed me into the 90s.  I'd like a hard fight even at the absolute strongest for my party.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 24, 2008)

Not sure about the new boss but Lavos at the very beginning of the game with only Crono or Crono & Marle were about as hard as it got. In the undersea palace as well. I imagine that new boss should be a bitch though.

Might end up having to get this game new...


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2008)

Btw, was anyone ever able to figure out how the Crisis Arm worked?  How about the best party?  My favorite was Crono, Frog, and Marle.  Pretty solid for taking down bosses, lots of redundant healing and offensive powers.  It might be a bit lacking in AOE, but Crono's got that covered with Luminarie.  Plus, the Triple Tech was cheap and effective for everyone to use.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 24, 2008)

Heh...I had a powerhouse party consisting of Frog, Crono, and Magus. It was pretty effective. Luminare, and Dark matter ftw. I also loved using Crono's "Confuse", couldn't use triple tech though with Magus.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2008)

Prism Specs for everybody.  There's no reason not to.  Best item in the game period.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 24, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Prism Specs for everybody.  There's no reason not to.  Best item in the game period.



Very true. I also loved the effect of Magus's best sycthe...it got stronger depending how many people in your party were dead. The Rainbow sword was pretty win too.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 24, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Btw, was anyone ever able to figure out how the Crisis Arm worked?  How about the best party?  My favorite was Crono, Frog, and Marle.  Pretty solid for taking down bosses, lots of redundant healing and offensive powers.  It might be a bit lacking in AOE, but Crono's got that covered with Luminarie.  Plus, the Triple Tech was cheap and effective for everyone to use.



The Crisis arm basically multiplies your attack power based on the last digit of your health meaning if you're at 999 or 989 or any number where the last digit is 9 (even if it's just 9), then you'll be dishing out major damage.  Add prism specs to that, and you have a monster.  The problem is that to be sure to get the maximum damage from the Crisis arm, you have to keep Robo's HP at max (assuming you have him at a level where his max HP ends in 9...preferably 999) WHEN he attacks (because at max health, you already know the last digit will be 9 instead of dealing with the slight random last digits of healing spells to have any healing equal 9 in between the HP range of 1 and 999).  Keeping his HP high may be easy, but because enemies have this habit of attacking people, it's not necessarily the most reliable formula for maximum damage in this game.  The good news is that if you have 8 or even 7 as the last digit, it still does some decent damage, so you really don't have to worry about it too much.  I don't use Robo much personally (despite him being a good well rounded character minus the initial speed issues), but I do know that you don't have to worry about his turn too much when you aren't able to keep his last digit at 9, 8, or 7, because you can also rely on his attacks that don't depend on the crisis arm for damage like robotackle and his healing magic.  

To put it briefly, having the last digit as 9 should be your goal when using the Crisis arm to make it deal out its full potential.  BTW it multiplies your power attack power by 0.5 the last digit of your HP or something like that.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 24, 2008)

I liked a party of Ayla, Crono and Marle. Major damage potential and some decent healing. But really, as long as Crono had the Rainbow Sword, you could toss him into any party and it would be great.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 25, 2008)

Here are the Changes taken from Chrono Compendium.  The whole script has been revised this time around, so some of the memorable names will be missing, but it might be for the good of sticking to what it really meant. 


*Spoiler*: _Chrono Trigger DS Changes_ 





			
				Chrono Compendium said:
			
		

> Breakdown of Changes
> New Features
> General Changes​
> * Mitsuda's four new pieces for the CT PSX extras screen appear in the DS version's extras as well.
> ...


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 25, 2008)

Shit, never saw this thread! Time to go into my usual ''sources'' and play this.


----------



## speedstar (Nov 25, 2008)

I never played Chrono Trigger(or even knew what it was before this year) but I might give it a try on my DS. 

Oh and Nice Tranny Surprise in the OP picture.

EDIT: Turn Based Combat isn't really my thing, but you guys have fun.  I might still check it out though.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 25, 2008)

So they aren't expanding the arsenal?  Nothing to top the Rainbow?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 25, 2008)

Anything with Chrono and Magus usually does it for me


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2008)

Is it the same game or a dif story but same characters?


----------



## Masurao (Nov 25, 2008)

Same game with extra's. That's about it.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Is it the same game or a dif story but same characters?



You remember the sidequests like saving Marle's dad from a show trial, taking down the Mother Brain, Cyrus's Tomb, the Sun Stone etc?  There seems to be a few more of those, and following that an extended storyline that seems to tie into Chrono Cross.  Also, there's new text and translations.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 25, 2008)

As awesome as having this portable (legally) now, I still wish SE would make a sequel to the Chrono series. Just bring back the dream team that made CT.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll get a copy, hoping, that they'll make a proper sequel on the DS.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 25, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> As awesome as having this portable (legally) now, I still wish SE would make a sequel to the Chrono series. Just bring back the dream team that made CT.



It's not as easy as it sounds.  Many of the members are usually working on different projects (one of the reasons why there was no full Dream Team for Chrono Cross was because a few of them were working on different games...like Dragon Quest 7...which was in development for like a billion years, but well worth the wait).  Then there's the Chrono Break/Brake issue (better to look it up since it's kinda annoying to explain fully).  To put it short, that whole fiasco made it seem like there would be no new Chrono game for a long time if ever.  

The continued anticipation for a new Chrono game is starting to put expectations through the roof, making it that much more difficult to actually come out with one, without even considering the real issues such as continued projects.  To make a new Chrono game that would reach a majority's expectations now would take a large amount of effort and time, which they don't have right now.  The most they could do at the present because of their busy schedules is make a half assed sequel.  

Anyway, as for this remake.  I think it's worth it.  Then again, it all depends on how blindly fanatic about the series you are.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 25, 2008)

Does it have a fast-forward option?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 25, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> It's not as easy as it sounds.  Many of the members are usually working on different projects (one of the reasons why there was no full Dream Team for Chrono Cross was because a few of them were working on different games...like Dragon Quest 7...which was in development for like a billion years, but well worth the wait).  Then there's the Chrono Break/Brake issue (better to look it up since it's kinda annoying to explain fully).  To put it short, that whole fiasco made it seem like there would be no new Chrono game for a long time if ever.
> 
> The continued anticipation for a new Chrono game is starting to put expectations through the roof, making it that much more difficult to actually come out with one, without even considering the real issues such as continued projects.  To make a new Chrono game that would reach a majority's expectations now would take a large amount of effort and time, which they don't have right now.  The most they could do at the present because of their busy schedules is make a half assed sequel.
> 
> Anyway, as for this remake.  I think it's worth it.  Then again, it all depends on how blindly fanatic about the series you are.



I know about Chrono Break or as far as the liscensing for the name is concerned. Just because they don't feel they could live up to the hype shouldn't stop them from trying to make a new game. I personally do think it's worth their time and effort, they should schedule to set time for it. For only 2 games in the series, it sold well on the SNES and the PS1. I don't know of any numbers for the DS sales but I imagine it's going to be quite a lot. However, at present, they really shouldn't make another Chrono game as I rather not get a half assed effort.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll be picking up my preorder tomorrow (Stupid GameStop and their 11/25 Release Date Being their Shipping Date) and hopefully there is a guide I can buy too since I missed out on the SNES one and want one with the art and stuff.  

The sales in Japan have surpassed the sales of Animal Crossing City Folk so that is a good sign and a good light for Square Enix to bust out their Chrono Cross game and refine it like they did with Trigger.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

Guess i'll get it for black friday.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 26, 2008)

Wesley said:


> So they aren't expanding the arsenal?  Nothing to top the Rainbow?



By the looks of it, they did add new weapons for each character and it requires the player to do some of the new content to get them. 


*Spoiler*: _If You're Dying to Know..._ 




*Crono* - Dreamseeker - A mystical blade said to be forged of dreams (Critical Rate: 90%) ~240 Attack~ (NEW: Complete the new ending.) 
*
Marle* - Venus Bow - A bow crafted in the image of beauty. (Deals 777 Damage) ~0 Attack~ (NEW: Find in the Lost Sanctum.) 
*
Lucca* - Spellslginer - A fearsome gun that fires spectral energy. (Damaged based on last digit of MP) ~0 Attack~ (NEW: Find in the 1000 A.D. Dimensional Vortex dungeon lava area.) 

*Robo* - Apocalypse Arm - An arm engineered for sheer destructive force. (May deal 9999 damage) ~0 Attack~ (NEW: Find in the Lost Sanctum forest area within the 2300 A.D. Dimensional Vortex dungeon.) 

*Frog* - Dinoblade - A sword of prehistoric make. (Strength +5) ~160 Attack~ (NEW: Find in the Lost Sanctum.) 

*Ayla* - N/A (There is probably one but no one has found it yet)
*
Magus* - Dreamreaper - A scythe that harvest souls. (4x damage for critical hits) ~180 Attack~ (NEW: Find in a chest in the Dimensional Vortex dungeons.)


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 26, 2008)

never played the first.  

I may pick this up after christmas.

I remember my bro playing it on the playstation.  only problem I could see was the lag between starting a battle and fighting.  I thought it was due to the disk reading..but could be wrong.

Do fights start instantly in this version?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 26, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> never played the first.
> 
> I may pick this up after christmas.
> 
> ...



The lag was because of the game being on the disc.  This game is a lot smoother when it's on a chip so you won't have problems there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm gonna play this game again.


On ZSNES.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 26, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> By the looks of it, they did add new weapons for each character and it requires the player to do some of the new content to get them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _If You're Dying to Know..._
> ...



These don't necessarily seem more powerful.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 26, 2008)

Never said they would be powerful 

Finally got the game and I noticed they don't got the "Good Morning Crono" line anymore


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 26, 2008)

That's blasphemous! I remember the complaints about the new translation come up when FFVI got ported over to the DS.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 27, 2008)

Kinda disappointed in the fact that they trashed the Ocean Palace song (my favorite song from a game ever) by putting it in a one room cave right before using it again a few screens later during that whole lost sanctum side mission.  As for the new ending:


*Spoiler*: _new ending impressions spoiler_ 



Well it totally destroyed my idea about Serge being the reincarnation of Magus having Magus and Schala reunite indirectly through the friendship between Kid and Serge in Chrono Cross...especially since there was that whole thing in Lucca's letter about "Janus" being near kid, with no sign of him in the game besides that whole shadow bs...considering that they eliminated the plot of Guile being Magus in disguise, it's even more confusing about what the erasing actually did unless they did some sorta of recon or something.  If Magus turns out to be Wazuki, then that would suck ballz and a half....then again, the ending is really vague so he probably wasn't even involved in the time period that Chrono Cross takes place in, and Lucca's letter makes no sense assuming that he wouldn't even be able to watch over her if he had no idea who she was (he can't make a connection between Kid and Schala if he doesn't even know who Schala is anymore).  Bah, thinking back on it, it is a kinda corny sounding theory anyway (the idea of Serge being the reincarnation of Magus that is).

Also...while I like the boss song...they really could've chosen something better


----------



## Wesley (Nov 27, 2008)

Continuity in Japanese Rpg series shouldn't be expected.  For some reason, they only flirt with the idea at best.    Any other series I can think of, Final Fantasy, Tales, Grandia, Dragon Quest, they're all stand alone games, with some kind of attempt at turning Final Fantasy into some multi-versal abomination only to make money off the franchise's history, rather than creating a linear storyline or a complex universe.

Chrono Cross is probably as close an attempt at a true sequel (storyline-wise) as I've seen.  Breath of Fire seemed to make an attempt at a continuty with the first three games, but it's hard to say how serious it was.  Possibly Earthbound, but I'm not sure.  Maybe there are other series, but not ones that I have played.  

So, as far as the Chrono series is concerned, do we want continuity or do we want stand alone games like Final Fantasy?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 27, 2008)

Even though the dialogue has been revised, the game is still the same as always and I am enjoying every bit of it.


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 28, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> Never said they would be powerful
> 
> Finally got the game and I noticed they don't got the "Good Morning Crono" line anymore



that line is really gone now?  that's so sad.

is there any stores that have it cheaper than usual for black friday sales?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm getting it tomorrow for Black Friday :WOW


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome, I'll get this game later when I get paid again. Already picked up the new Kirby game and New Super Mario Bro's for the DS.

Now all they need to do in a couple months is do Chrono Cross for the DS.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 28, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> that line is really gone now?  that's so sad.



It's a good line when either mom or Marle speaks it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2008)

First weeks sales of Chrono Trigger DS in Japan

2. Chrono Trigger DS (DS) - 271,000 / NEW


Animal Crossing beat it with over 300k. Still great debut for the game imo., especially in Japan for a non FF / DQ title.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 29, 2008)

Can anyone post a picture of what the poster that comes with the game looks like? I was going to purchase it today but screw waiting an hour just to get to the cashier.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 30, 2008)

I came buckets.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 30, 2008)

Can't wait to get this


----------



## Writers Block (Nov 30, 2008)

I may get this in 6 days.

It looks so freakin' awesome.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 30, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Can anyone post a picture of what the poster that comes with the game looks like? I was going to purchase it today but screw waiting an hour just to get to the cashier.





Same thing as the SNES cover.


----------



## Mr Gold (Nov 30, 2008)

I love chrono trigger. So many endings..


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 30, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Same thing as the SNES cover.



Heh, I have the original poster from the SNES version still.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 30, 2008)

I didn't know this was coming out! I never played the game, but heard good things about it. I must buy it soon.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 30, 2008)

I got it... now i'm with ayla in 65,000,000 BC trying to get back my portal key...

so much good memories


also note...

i grinded crono, lucca and marle to:

Luminaire, Flare, and whatever marle last spell is before finishing denadoro's mountain   m


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 30, 2008)

^ lol, I remember doing that. Good memories indeed.

I hope the game sells well in Europe and the states. I want the game to do well so more people can experience this masterpiece and maybe the old team make another game. 

This is the one game that I will actually buy and not R4 lol ( I did buy disegea DS as well)


----------



## Wesley (Nov 30, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> I got it... now i'm with ayla in 65,000,000 BC trying to get back my portal key...
> 
> so much good memories
> 
> ...



Prehistory Hunting Grounds Nu Grind?  Yeah, I remember that.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 30, 2008)

In Nu We Trust. Bless you and your 30 TP.

edit: wrong amount of TP


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 30, 2008)

Bah, the only worthy grinding point is at Mt. Woe with the regenerating rubble.  Even then it's useless, because you don't even need those spells to beat the game, but considering you want to get everything incredibly quickly, you might as well save your time until you get to Mt. Woe, instead of Nu grinding, or fighting at the mountain for like 9tp...100tp better.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, I grind on those Golden Rock things. 100 tp, and 1000 exp isn't bad at all.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2008)

Chrono Cross DS...make it happen.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Chrono Cross DS...make it happen.



They could double the cast and triple the size of the game and I wouldn't consider buying it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 1, 2008)

I disliked the large cast of playable characters for Chrono Cross. Too much and felt forced. If SE makes a another sequel, stick to what made CT awesome.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 1, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I disliked the large cast of playable characters for Chrono Cross. Too much and felt forced. If SE makes a another sequel, stick to what made CT awesome.



I did like how they played around with accents.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2008)

> Square-Enix expecting big losses due to Chrono Trigger leak







=/ I mean this game DESERVES the sales, I do not care I want it to sell well


----------



## Wesley (Dec 1, 2008)

I doubt it will have that great an impact.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 1, 2008)

i didn't nu grind <.<

i grinded at 8tp per fight >,>

and managed to get those spells at that rate <.<


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> =/ I mean this game DESERVES the sales, I do not care I want it to sell well



It's an S-E titles that appeals to the nostalgic AND anime fans. I'm sure it will do fine.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 1, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> i didn't nu grind <.<
> 
> i grinded at 8tp per fight >,>
> 
> and managed to get those spells at that rate <.<



At Mystic Mountains?  If there, then you could've went to Dactyl Nest instead and gotten 9tp on the first screen on the bottom (rather than 8tp from the first screen on the top when going to Mystic Mountains).  It's also a bit faster because when you need to freshen up, you just have to take a few steps to get happy/sweet water or sleep, rather than go through to the bottom of the mountain, or go back to the end of time when getting 8tp on Mystic Mountains.  The fight's pretty much just as simple as well.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually i evolved from 8tp to 11tp on magus castle (now fiendlord's castle LOL) first screen to the right... way faster if you kill flea.

took me like 5 mins to kill magus with a bombardment of luminaire, flare and water 2 

did you get your 360 online?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 1, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> Actually i evolved from 8tp to 11tp on magus castle (now fiendlord's castle LOL) first screen to the right... way faster if you kill flea.
> 
> took me like 5 mins to kill magus with a bombardment of luminaire, flare and water 2
> 
> did you get your 360 online?



8, 9, 11...still pales in comparison to Mt. Woe.  Then again, if you want to utterly destroy Magus and make him beg for his life, then I guess you're way is best.  

As for my 360...nope unfortunately.  :S...I heard you have to pay 

I pay for my games, and now I have to pay to play them with other people?  I think I might stick to the free variety of multi player gaming.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm stuck...after a few months away from my snes version of chrono trigger I decided to finish it. So I played yesterday and I have no idea where I am and what I'm suppose to do... I have Crono, Marle, Robo and Lukka unlocked, I've got 5 time portals opened. In one of them the king says the "hero" has arrived and i can't cross the bridge because of something :S If you understood that, please tell me what to do next!


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 1, 2008)

I've tried not to grind this time around. Usually when I played through CT I got Luminaire by the time I fought Magus. This time I didn't even have Lightning 2, lol.



Ziko said:


> I'm stuck...after a few months away from my snes version of chrono trigger I decided to finish it. So I played yesterday and I have no idea where I am and what I'm suppose to do... I have Crono, Marle, Robo and Lukka unlocked, I've got 5 time portals opened. In one of them the king says the "hero" has arrived and i can't cross the bridge because of something :S If you understood that, please tell me what to do next!



Go to the kitchen in the castle and talk to the cook.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you so much!
Do you by any chance know what level my characters should be at this point?
All my characters are Level 17 :S


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 1, 2008)

I didn't learn about Mt. Woe or the Nu grind till my third playthrough. Before then, I usually got Luminaire in the Undersea Palace.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 3, 2008)

Lost Sanctum is pretty easy.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 3, 2008)

Now i'm grinding in death peak. 

1500+ XP and 32 tp per fight and each fight is just a fire 2 away.

got my chars up to lvl 51 now with magus lagging behind and have yet to revive crono (GOD).

and cham.. you don't need to pay to get your 360 online, you need to pay to play the games online, but you can create your profile and avatar XD


----------



## Wesley (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got through grinding, 2 endings unlocked.

Now for spoilers -


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Damn the new dungeon crawl was LOOOOOONG, like damn.  AS in fucking tedious.  I wanted to throuw my DS with all the running back and forth.  The bright side is, at least it gives more game for your buck.  Plus the new ending ties everything to Chrono Cross so people who have yet to play both won't be all like 'Wat?' in tying the 2 storylines together.  Also, fan fiction writers are gonna have a field day when it turns out there's 2 Magus's now running around in the Chrono-verse.




All in all, still in love with this game after all this time =)


----------



## Wesley (Dec 6, 2008)

I'd really have rather done without the whole parallel world thing.  Sliding isn't anywhere near as epic as a Most Excellent Adventure.


----------



## Falco-san (Dec 23, 2008)

I have this game now and it's so fucking epic. Just enetering Mt.Woe.
I heared it's a good grind spot?

Becuase I'm a nutcase when it comes to RPG's and grinding, I can keep that shit up for a loooong time.

I remember I went grinding to get stronger on FFX, for what boss I forgot, and got so caught up in it I grinded till I have like 80 Sphere steps 

Sooo, what's this grindtastic place? I want to beef my characters up.

Sidenote: Magus battle music is beyond epic, I can see why this game blew people away in the SNES era, hell, it's blowing me away right now.


----------



## Inarigo (Dec 24, 2008)

Mt. Woe is a pretty good place to level up.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 25, 2009)

Can someone please explain the appeal to me?  I got this game, excited and opened minded, and I'm having a hard time getting into it.  I just finished the gray and depressing part near the beginning where they go to the dismal post-apocalyptic future.  When does it start getting interesting?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 25, 2009)

Kitsune said:


> Can someone please explain the appeal to me?  I got this game, excited and opened minded, and I'm having a hard time getting into it.  I just finished the gray and depressing part near the beginning where they go to the dismal post-apocalyptic future.  When does it start getting interesting?



I'm feeling nostaglic just thinking about what's in store for you.  I would strongly recommend finishing the game at least once.  After which you can try for all the various endings (or should I say consenquences?) for beating Lavos at a particular point in the game.  Suffice to say, it's an easy game, getting new and more powerful techs makes experimenting with different parties an enjoyable task, and the build up to the final confrontation is simply superb.

When you have more freedom of movement between the time periods is when it really starts to pick up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2009)

Kitsune said:


> Can someone please explain the appeal to me?  I got this game, excited and opened minded, and I'm having a hard time getting into it.  I just finished the gray and depressing part near the beginning where they go to the dismal post-apocalyptic future.  When does it start getting interesting?



Thats how I felt about it, I never understood the appeal of this game. People seem fanatical over it.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2009)

They liked it because they saw a unique plot and heavy character development(which I kinda found lacking for 1000 AD main characters) for it's time. 

Even today, it's not just nostalgia that holds it up, either. Which I like to say it's the plot.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thats how I felt about it, I never understood the appeal of this game. People seem fanatical over it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What other game allows you to inadvertently cause lizards to take over the planet?


----------



## beads (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm debating whether or not to get Persona 3, The World Ends With You, or this. Thoughts?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 26, 2009)

beads said:


> I'm debating whether or not to get Persona 3, The World Ends With You, or this. Thoughts?



What other games have you played and enjoyed?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd say _Persona 3_, but CT fans will probably murder me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 26, 2009)

Kitsune said:


> Can someone please explain the appeal to me?  I got this game, excited and opened minded, and I'm having a hard time getting into it.  I just finished the gray and depressing part near the beginning where they go to the dismal post-apocalyptic future.  When does it start getting interesting?


Keep playing, it gets better exponentially.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 26, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'd say _Persona 3_, but CT fans will probably murder me.


I love CT more then Persona, but I agree with Bya.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 26, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'd say _Persona 3_, but CT fans will probably murder me.



Persona 3 is a big game though.  You need a walkthrough to really do everything there is to do in it and it's very easy to screw something up by accident, even if it isn't gamebreaking.  Starting a whole week, month, season over all because you asked someone out on the wrong day and answered a question incorrectly is kind of infuriating.

And really, how rewarding an experience is it?  The music is good, the history and mythology in it is interesting, the characters are well developed, but it's really kind of more than most people want to really disgest though.

A geninue High School lecture on real world beliefs in "magic"?  Come on, I want to kill some monsters, trick out my characters in awesome gear, and use signature moves to destroy the bad guys.  Not to mention have the most awesome of rides in a video game ever.

And as of this post, I have ascended to godhood.  15000 baby!


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 26, 2009)

beads said:


> I'm debating whether or not to get Persona 3, The World Ends With You, or this. Thoughts?



TWEWY for sure. 

So about how long is a normal play through of the game? I started this week and now at:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Where Lavos crashes into the past and you're telaported to that land in the sky


----------



## Wesley (Jan 26, 2009)

Ha-ri said:


> TWEWY for sure.
> 
> So about how long is a normal play through of the game? I started this week and now at:
> 
> ...



20 to 30 hours is normal.  I think it was something like 24 my first time through, but it adds up quickly after beating the game ten, twenty times.


----------



## beads (Jan 26, 2009)

Wesley said:


> What other games have you played and enjoyed?



RPG wise, I'm not too into JRPGs, so that's why I asked for input. I played Contact and hated it. I got around 30 hours into FFX and then I just didn't want to grind anymore. I can put time into a game though; currently over 110 hours in Oblivion.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 26, 2009)

Took me 10 hours to beat CT. 

24 - 30? I still didn't need a walkthrough either. And I went to Prehistoric at the wrong time.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 26, 2009)

So is there any difference between this game and the Original, from the most part it looks like they changed nothing. Is there a reason why I should spend $40 on a SNES game cause it certainly does not look like a DS game.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 26, 2009)

I guess I'll play it while I wait for a Chrono Cross sequel/remake.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2009)

Super they added a multi player type thing (its like monster rancher type thing). a new ending and a better translation. DS touch controls with custom inventory and other things. and FMV's from the PS1 game.

If you have played it before then it might be a bit steep to spend 34 bucks (that's the price at my eb anyways). but it is the definite version of the game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 26, 2009)

Beat the game completely the other night.  Loved the new boss fight and that Lost Sanctum was repetitious as hell, but rewarding in the end.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Feb 17, 2009)

I think Nintendo implemented an anti-privacy maneuver on Chrono Trigger DS Roms. I can't get past the first time-warp - it's an infinite loop.

Does anyone have a "legit" rom?

And don't tell me I shouldn't pirate.


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2009)

Buy the original and the problem is solved :ho


----------



## Kokaku (Feb 18, 2009)

Direct port right? No dumb changes? >.<


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2009)

O dammit the court trail. Sheesh, I so forgot that if I picked up the pendant BEFORE checking the princess they use that against me. Damn court, not to mention I did eat the old mans meal 




From last post



> Just booted up the game again on the DS. Starting fresh once more! I have it hooked up through the 5.1 surround sound system
> 
> 
> and for the R4 people (Dslight and DS original) the patched chrono trigger works.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2009)

I got the man on my team now!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-_XvOAF8zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harashin (Jul 20, 2009)

*Crono Trigger Revisited*

I remember playing this game for my SNES and I just recently repurchased it for my DSi.  Do you guys remember how AWESOME Crono Trigger was? Discuss!


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Jul 20, 2009)

It's one of the greatest games ever. That was the first game I ever bought with my own money. Toys R US had one of those Super Nintendo preview machines (Yes that's how old I am). I saw the preview of the game fell in love with and the rest was history.


----------



## Harashin (Jul 20, 2009)

Fullmetal83 said:


> It's one of the greatest games ever. That was the first game I ever bought with my own money. Toys R US had one of those Super Nintendo preview machines (Yes that's how old I am). I saw the preview of the game fell in love with and the rest was history.



I rememeber yelling "BULLSHIT" When trying to Lavos for the first time...haha good times...good times!
"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

My brother bought the game when it was released. I played it and played it and played it. Then I made sure to get all of the endings, then I stayed up all night in various locations listening to the background music and wanking--it was damn awesome.

Still not as good as FFVI though.


----------



## Harashin (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah...true....haha love you sig


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 20, 2009)

Chrono Trigger, great game, we should start doing LTTP threads (late to the party) like neogaf based on games that people never played.

However, we do have a Chrono Trigger DS thread located here;

Sennin of Hardwork

Please use the topic thread that is stikied and the "ok" search function when browsing the gaming department. It will make things much easier in the long run.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

What's a neogaf and why are you obsessed with it?


----------



## Clovis15 (May 14, 2010)

So, Crono and Company have finally escaped completely from Castle Guardia... but that really doesn't do much to help out poor Fritz, now does it?! I guess it's got to be up to Jenny, Crono's Mom: Gina, and Taban (though not very willingly) to set things right and spring Fritz from the clink. However, how can the three of them possibly deal with all those castle guards?


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jan 4, 2011)

*Chrono Trigger*

So I recently bought the Nintendo DS version and im loving it so far so who else here as played this great game


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 4, 2011)

I had it back when it was on the Super Nintendo (Also had it when they ported it to PS1 with FFIV)...fantastic game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 4, 2011)

Hah, CT is actually a classic and one of the favorite games of a ton of people. Pretty much everyone who matters has played it.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 4, 2011)

Top 5 rpg of all time.

True story.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 5, 2011)

Chrono Trigger is : Final Fantasy 6 meets Back to the Future.


----------

